# going to charlotte harbor in march with my gladesmen advise?



## austin (Jun 13, 2018)

im going down to charlotte harbor to visit my grandpa who is sick in march and while im down there i figured id bring my gladesmen. I live in pensacola most likely will only have about 1 full day of fishing so i want to have a good game plan from the start. we dont have snook in the panhandle so thats my main focus and i wouldnt mind finding some small tarpon. does anyone have any spots they wouldnt mind sharing for me to check out. or point me into a direction to go and boat ramp to use. You can dm me so its not public if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

austin said:


> im going down to charlotte harbor to visit my grandpa who is sick in march and while im down there i figured id bring my gladesmen. I live in pensacola most likely will only have about 1 full day of fishing so i want to have a good game plan from the start. we dont have snook in the panhandle so thats my main focus and i wouldnt mind finding some small tarpon. does anyone have any spots they wouldnt mind sharing for me to check out. or point me into a direction to go and boat ramp to use. You can dm me so its not public if it makes you feel better.


Charlotte Harbor is a big area, can you narrow it down a bit, what side of the harbor does your grandpa live on? March can be really windy, but it is a good time to find snook and small tarpon.


----------



## austin (Jun 13, 2018)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Charlotte Harbor is a big area, can you narrow it down a bit, what side of the harbor does your grandpa live on? March can be really windy, but it is a good time to find snook and small tarpon.


he lives in punta gorda but i can go anywhere in that general area if the fishing will be better.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

PM sent


----------

